# We have a CHAMPION!



## Xeph

It was quite the weekend for the Marcato crew. Special in ways I fail to describe, but I'll try.

Today I finished my very first home bred champion. After going WD/BOW yesterday for his second major, my boy Moto went WD today for a 3rd major, and pending AKC confirmation, he will be known as CH Marcato's Fire Inside.

This puppy was repossessed in December of 2014 due to severe neglect. Weighing only 31.6 pounds (approximately half of what he should have weighed), I was more concerned for his health than anything else. But as he recovered, the stud dog owner and I saw his potential.

His dog show journey started on March 13th, 2015, down in Louisville, Kentucky. He went second in his class. The following day, he won his class. On March 15th, 2015, Moto took a major reserve from the 6-9 class.

On March 18th, he went to live with his new family in Venetia, PA. They agreed to let me show him and cart him all around the country. He was (is) their first show dog.

Now, a mere 12.5 months later, this dog that I took back as a sickly, weak, bony mess...is a champion. The very first one I ever bred. The very first champion for his owner. He showed at Westminster this year. He will be shown as a special at our National in October. He has exceeded my expectations.

All but his first two points, which were from the puppy classes, were put on him by me. He finished out of Bred By. And no, the medallion doesn't matter to me. I have other dogs I can seek that with. But nothing can take away from what today meant for me as a breeder, or as an owner handler.

Not to be outdone, his mother completed her GCH today, once more owner handled. I looked up her points on Saturday night to see what she needed, and with her 5 GCH point major that she took on Saturday by going BOB (!!!!) put her at 24 points. She needed a single to finish the title and took a 3 point GCH major today.

She is my first champion, and now, my first grand champion. Every. Single. Point. Was put on her by me. Not at all common in GSDs.

Can't say I'm too upset with her son (Moto's litter brother) going reserve to the major, either.

With the way things are going, Wesson could have her ROM this year.

Momo will be attending his maturity and then will take a break from conformation until the national. We'll be starting herding in the meantime, and will hopefully go for his HT this fall.

I can't believe I have a special to show at the national.


----------



## dogfaeries

Oh Jackie!!! I am so excited for you. I'm serious when I say that this choked me up when I read your post. So very proud of you guys. I'm going to try hard to go to the National this year, and look forward to seeing you and Moto there.


----------



## Slamdunc

Congratulations! I'm sure you put in a ton of work and obviously it was worth it. Way to go.


----------



## Shade

There must be no better feeling, major congratulations


----------



## Jax08

Congrats! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## Jenny720

Congratulations!!!!he is gorgeous and giving you his all in return for rescuing him.


----------



## Rosy831

Congratulations! Wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Jackie Congratulations. Your hard work and dedication shows in all your dogs but Moto really shows your dedication and love for your dogs and the breed. Looking forward to all your new adventures in herding. See you at Canfield?


----------



## Strikker

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## Galathiel

I know you're fit to burst. You have gorgeous dogs (I mean, look at him!) and I've always loved his mother. Congratulations!!


----------



## Xeph

Daisy&Lucky'sMom, you will see us at Canfield!

Thank you for all the congrats! What a whirlwind! These puppies are just 21 months old, and Moto finished extremely quickly, especially considering his terrible start. And he did it with three majors!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Three majors for Moto Wow !Looking forward to Canfield.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Congratulations! Great looking dog!


----------



## wolfstraum

Congratulations again Jackie....was glad to see the less extreme GSD being put up!

Lee


----------



## Xeph

I have written down the judge's name LOL. It was my first time showing to him, and I'm glad I did!

He liked my Soul Eater, but he wouldn't behave in winners for the handler (unsurprised...she was so good with him, in spite of that).


----------



## Doc

That the-dyed tee shirt has magic in it! I told you how special it is! Congratulations.


----------



## Nikitta

Grats.


----------



## LaRen616

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!

I think it's time to update your signature and put your wonderful accomplishments in it!!!!


----------



## holland

Congrats to you! Nice looking dog


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Wins like that with a touching story to boot!

Big Congrats Jackie!!


----------



## Xeph

Thank you! His finishing day was...interesting. Not in how it transpired, but how i felt about it. I thought I'd scream or cry or something of that nature, but it never came.

I was very happy, don't get me wrong, but it felt very very "quiet" inside of me, if that makes sense. Heavily internalized.

When the judge pointed at me for winners dog, I told her, "Thank you! She finished him!" and she said (not without kindness), "No, *you* finished him!" It wasn't until later that night that I was really able to sit down and consider how poignant her words really were.

And for him to finish so quickly, especially after where he started? Amazing. I am looking forward to working him on sheep.


----------



## flanatee

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## LeoRose

Congratulations! 

I know I congratulated you in the LTSD group, but didn't here. (Oops!)


----------



## Mrs.P

Missed this! Congrats!


----------



## sebrench

I'm late to this thread, but congratulations!!! I really like your dogs, Xeph!


----------



## Xeph

Thanks everybody!


----------



## ksotto333

Just saw this. Congratulations and what a wonderful story for your boy. So glad he found his way home to you.


----------



## carmspack

my hat is off to you . Huge congratulations.


----------

